# How much would you pay for an already pretreated shirt?



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm wondering how much people would pay for a black t-shirt that is already pretreated for Dupont inks.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I didnt vote because I wanted to say that with my shirts, I only pretreat at the most a few days ahead of time. I dont think pretreated shirts would work well because it seems if the pretreatment is on too long before printing, the results are not as good as a freshly pretreated shirt. How would that issue be resolved? That is the only way I would buy a pretreated shirt, is if it was proven to work as well as a freshly pretreated shirt. If there were a new pretreatment that would hold up to sitting on the shirt a while, then I might be interested 

Although I guess it could work if you pretreated as they were ordered and shipped right away. I think sitting for more then a few days, they would not print as well because of humidity getting into the shirt while it sits.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

For the humidity you could press the shirt for around fifteen seconds before printing, this could be done in between prints. What type of shirts are being pretreated because a Gildan and an American Apparel shirt have different price points...


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

I didn´t vote because important factors like shirt brand and shirt quality is missing.
Anyway we sometimes print on shirts that are pretreated 4-6 weeks ago. No problem at all, just press them for 10 seconds and load into printer.


----------



## T2Green Shirts (Jul 11, 2008)

Pretreated shirts will last for 6-8 months with no issues. I worked for u.s.screen and I ask the DuPont rep. this same question. He told me they tested these and no issues were found. This also includes the new pretreatment that is coming out. I met with him about a month ago. it is funny that this was asked because I was asking for the same reason. Would someone buy a pretreated shirt? I hope this helps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think they need to come out with a base that doesn't need pre-treatment.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I think a better question to ask is how much more would you pay for a pre-treated shirt for the exact reasons that Peta stated. We print most of our samples on Anvil ring spun cotton shirts - they already cost $3.30 per shirt, so sure, I'd pay $2.50 for them all day long. Would I pay $3 for a $1.89 Gildan Ultra Cotton that was pre-treated, probably not unless I was printing large images front and back.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Don,

You make a good point about the price above and beyond the shirt. In the market I sell to, a black t-shirt is a black t-shirt so the cheapest brand (Delta for us) is what we use. However if I can't get $3 for a cheap black pretreated shirt that I paid $1.75 then it might not be worth doing.

Thanks for your input.
Andy


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

The first thing that comes to my mind, is this a 11” x 14” pretreatment?
Oriented which way?
Or an all over pretreatment, front, back, both?
I agree with the others, not enough information.....

Don


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

The issue I would have is who is at fault for a shirt that did not print correctly? Is it my printer having starvation issues? Is it my ink settled from improper care? Did you improperly PT the shirt?

If a garment manufacturer offered this by some type of bathing process, I would pay $3.00 for a high quality ring spun, heavyweight T.


----------

